# [Locales] Sin acentos ni ñ en terminal (Abierto)

## ZaPa

Hola.

Acabo de terminar una instalación en gentoo y tengo un pequeño problema, al cambiar gnome totalmente a español e intentar acceder a la carpeta "Imágenes" me aparece el siguiente mensaje:

```
No se pudo encontrar «/home/usuario/ImÃ¡genes».

Compruebe lo que ha escrito e intente otra vez.
```

Al parecer no muestra correctamente el caracter ' á '.

Al igual ocurre en el terminal, accedo a /home/usuario/ y hago un listado de ficheros y este es el resultado:

```
Descargas   Downloads   ImÃ¡genes  Plantillas  VÃ­deos

Documentos  Escritorio  MÃºsica    PÃºblico

```

Como se puede observar nada de acentos. 

¿Como se puede solventar esto?

La salida de mi locale:

```

LANG=es_ES.utf8

LC_CTYPE="es_ES.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES.utf8"

LC_TIME="es_ES.utf8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="es_ES.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_ES.utf8"

LC_PAPER="es_ES.utf8"

LC_NAME="es_ES.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_ES.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES.utf8"

LC_ALL=

```

cat /etc/locale.gen

```

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES ISO-8859-1

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

```

cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

```

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

```

Espero me puedan ayudar.

Muchas gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

Mira que tengas 

```
unicode="YES"
```

 en 

```
/etc/rc.conf
```

.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Si lo tengo en YES:

```

# Set unicode to YES to turn on unicode support for keyboards and screens.

unicode="YES"

```

Un saludo.

----------

## esteban_conde

Supongo que no tienes xorg.conf ya que últimamente no se necesita e incluso es un obstáculo para algunas configuraciones, si es así 

crea un directorio llamado xorg.conf.d en /etc/X11 luego:

 *Quote:*   

> nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-varios.conf
> 
>  y le pegas el siguiente contenido:
> 
> Section "InputClass"
> ...

 

Se me olvidaba que hay un comando que puedes usar en cualquier momento para comprobar o en substitución de ese archivo en caso de

que no funcione, "setxkbmap es" sin comillas en el terminal, se puede ejecutar como root o como user (esto último es más aconsejable).

----------

## gringo

supongo que usas >=gnome-3.8 y por tanto systemd. Si es asi asegúrate de poner bien la codificación dentro de gnome o bien con systemd.

olvídate de rc.conf, eso solo lo lee openrc. Creo que env.d tb. es ignorado completamente por systemd.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd#Post_Installation_Configuration

saluetes

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Gracias por vuestras rapidas respuestas, os cuento:

He probado a utilizar el comando:

```
setxkbmap es
```

sigue funcionando igual, sin exito.

Sobre el gestor de ventanas que utilizo es gnome 2.32.1 y creo que este si utiliza openRC, si no me equivoco.

Un saludo.

----------

## quilosaq

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> cat /etc/env.d/02locale 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Prueba cambiando 

```
es_ES.utf8
```

 por 

```
es_ES.UTF-8
```

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

He probado a sustituir por lo que me comentas y nada sigue igual.

Debo añadir una puntualización, no es tema del teclado ya que puedo escribir sin problemas los caracteres de euro, 'ñ', acentos... el problema aparece al listar con un 'ls' con gnome-terminal, que muestra el resultado que mostré más arriba. 

Por ejemplo si escribo:

```
 # adiós

```

El terminal me arroja lo siguiente:

```

-su: $'adi\363s': no se encontrÃ³ la orden

```

Un saludo.

----------

## esteban_conde

En la terminal hay un menú <terminal> en el que se puede establecer la codificación de caracteres, a ver si es eso.

----------

## Facu

Te pasa en una terminal en especifico o en tty tamben te hace lo mismo?

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

esteban_conde el tema de gnome-terminal ya lo he solucionado, era como comentabas, especificando la codificación en la propia gnome-terminal.

Pero aun no esta solucionado el problema al 100%,sigo sin poder acceder de forma gráfica a la carpeta personal de Imágenes, al intentarlo me arroja el siguiente mensaje:

```

No se pudo encontrar «/home/usuario/ImÃ¡genes».

Compruebe lo que ha escrito e intente otra vez.

```

Espero me puedan ayudar a solucionarlo.

Un saludo.

----------

## Facu

Por lo que entiendo.  (No has respondido mi pregunta) solo te pasa con gnome terminal. Por que no usas otra terminal? Del estilo, te recomiendo sakura o terminator. Aunque yo siempre preferi mas livianas cono urxt.

Saludos!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Facu, el tema del gnome-terminal como indiqué en el mensaje de arriba ya esta solucionado.

Ahora el problema que tengo es, desde el menú de Gnome, en Lugares -> Música , al pinchar ahí para poder acceder a la carpeta de Música, o Imágenes de mi carpeta personal me muestra ese mensaje de error y no puedo acceder.

La verdad es que es algo extraño, por que si accedo a traves de Lugares -> Equipo -> Carpeta Home -> Música  si me permite entrar perfectamente. 

Pero al realizar la entrada a la carpeta Música desde gnome-panel Lugares -> Musica me suelta el error.

Un saludo.

----------

## Facu

No termino de comprender... Yo entendía que el error te lo daba cuando intentabas acceder a la carpeta desde el terminal con el comando cd. Pero según dices eso pasa con el administrador de archivos?  Prueba si con la terminal te dice lo mismo e intenta renombrar la carpeta

----------

## skyark

Yo tenia el mismo problema y lo solucione así <-- acento!!!!

Edite el consolefont.

```
# nano -w /etc/conf.d/consolefont
```

le puse esto.

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9v-16"
```

y problema solucionado.

Lo encontre en una guia de instalacion muy buena.

http://www.movimientolibre.com/manuales/gentoo-linux-mi-instalacion-personal-2010-parte-1.html

Por si alguien la quiere seguir.

Saludos espero que te ayude en algo.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

Buenas.

Creo que es hora de recapitular y poner un poco de orden.

Hay en esta conversación cosas mezcladas que no deben mezclarse, porque son temas distintos, que se configuran de forma separada, y que no tienen influencia unos sobre otros.

En primer lugar, la configuración del terminal (el terminal de consola real, que aparece cuando hacemos login en consola, sin X) no tiene nada que ver con la de Xorg, y tampoco con la de los terminales virtuales que corren bajo Xorg.

En segundo lugar, la configuración del dispositivo de entrada en Xorg no tiene nada que ver con lo que se muestra en pantalla.

En tercero, cada uno de los grandes escritorios tiene su propio sistema de localización y traducción. En kde, por ejemplo, hay que instalar el paquete kde-l10n, y luego configurar el idioma escogido en el panel de control. Aunque ese no es el problema, ya que en todo caso esto solo ofrece cadenas traducidas, y no soporte adicional para Unicode ni ninguna cosa parecida. Descartado.

En cuarto, los locales de los que se habla en todo el hilo tan solo sirven para configurar las fuentes y el idioma en la consola real, y no afectan para nada a X.

En quinto, todos los errores parecen estar relacionados con nombres de fichero incorrectos. Lo más seguro es que el problema tenga que ver con algún asunto a nivel de sistema de archivos. Simplemente, que los nombres de archivo no estén bien codificados, o, que esté alojado en un sistema como FAT32 o NTFS, que quizás requiera soporte para una tabla de caracteres en el kernel (eso está en menuconfig --> filesystems --> native language support).

Yo te aconsejo dejarlo predeterminado a utf8, e incluír con <*> al menos las páginas 437, 850, iso8859-1 e iso8859-15. Si te hace falta alguna más añádela.

Una opción que puede que te valga, si el problema es realmente el que yo me imagino, sería renombrar los archivos usando TAB completion para escribir su nombre. Sería en todo caso interesante saber si desde un terminal real tienes el mismo problema, o si solo ocurre en los terminales de Xorg y en las aplicaciones gráficas.

----------

## skyark

Pudiste llegar a una solción con todo lo comentado?

----------

